# Not sure where else to turn



## Ellie M. (Jun 12, 2012)

I have come to the point that I need people to talk that are going through some or most of the things that I have. I was diagnosed with IBS in November 2007. In December 2007 I had a surgeon tell me that I have a severe case and the only way to take care of the constipation that I was having for months at a time was to have a colon resection. January 24, 2008 my life changed forever. I had the surgery on the 26th I ended up crashing and being rushed to ICU to try and get my temperature and blood pressure down and raise my heart rate. I dehisced the surgical site which caused a major infection and caused me to have an ileostomy put in. I have gone through many testing since then have traveled out of state for treatment and have had many hospitalizations due to the dr not doing the proper surgery and removing too much of my colon. I still have some of my large colon left, but I still have IBS and motility problems. I have struggled with fibromyalgia for many years and was diagnosed over 10 years ago. There is a lot more to the story but that is some of it and I am just wondering if someone else may have or is going through this. I may be on the wrong page but I need to reach out to someone for it because I struggle daily and most days cannot get out of bed and feel the drs think that I just want medications which is not the case. Any suggestions, comments, or concerns are welcomed. Thank you for readingEllen


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ellie it is quite common for people with firbo to also have IBS. You are very far from alone. I am so sorry about what you have been through.Please visit our Fibro Forum for tons of info & company!:Just click here:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/forum/3-fibromyalgia-fms-and-chronic-fatigue-syndrome-cfs/


----------



## Ellie M. (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for your response. I am aware that it is very common. More then anything I was meaning the struggles with having the surgery and have ileus or small bowel obstructions. I may not be on the right blog sorry.


----------



## nigel.rowe76 (Jun 12, 2012)

Ellie-My fiance (Nigel) has been dealing with IBS for many years. About 14 to be exact. Well at the beginning the IBS didn't act up as often as it is now. Nigel's IBS is different than some I've heard about. When he has a fit, he gets EXCRUCIATING pain in his abdomen area. He says it feels like someone is stabbing him. He does not have out of control diarrhea, and tests all come back neg for abnormalities. These fits last for about 6-12 hours at a time. He tries to stop the pain by jumping from a heating pad on his belly on the floor to him jumping into a bath I have made him so hot to try to shock his body from the pain. Sometimes these things work, and if they don't oh my goodness is it the most terrible thing i have experienced. He has been to the point of asking God to have mercy on his soul, hitting himself in the head, just acting crazy because the pain has gotten to him so bad. Most would say to go to the ER right? Well here recently Nigel who is 6ft and usually 165lbs has been having fits so often, (in the past 7 months hes lost 35 lbs, and the longest stretch we've went WITHOUT going to the ER was 5 days) that these doctors have started to assume he is a drug seeker and will no longer give him proper pain meds to get rid of the pain. He has had extensive tests ran when he DID have insurance. Upper Lower GI cat scans blood work ultrasounds. We live in Indiana. I have tried HIP, he was denied, he doesn't qualify for government insurance. He has been to the ER over 150 times in the past 7 months and they will no longer help us. I have found him a doctor to go to on Monday. I'm hoping we get somewhere. He lives with chronic pain EVERYDAY and the doctors say there is NO WAY HE CAN BE IN THIS MUCH PAIN FROM IBS. I feel like we are coming to a dead end and I'm scared for him. My friend today said he looks like he has cancer. That's scary. Anyone who knows us knows somethings wrong with him when we look at him. We need help and i hope we get it soon. I feel like for most IBS sufferers AND I MEAN REAL SUFFERERS there is no hope. Even without eating ANYTHING you can still have a flare up. Terrible thing. I hope you find things that help you out! God bless and I will pray for you!


----------

